
Red programming language switched from markdown to asciidoc for documentation - stesch
https://twitter.com/red_lang/status/817720495214727168
======
bostand
I wanted to switch from markdown to org-mode since it has great tool support
;) but maybe asiidoc is a better choice?

------
throwaway7645
Can someone explain the significance? I'm eagerly awaiting Red btw.

